# You know you're a cigar addict when...



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I was watching the first season of "Blue Bloods" today -- starting Tom Selleck who smokes cigars on film just about every chance he gets. 

My son comes in to ask me a question and Selleck lights up a cigar. "Hey, that's a Hemingway Short Story." and my son says:

Wait a minute, you saw a little tiny flash of a cigar on the screen, and you think you know what he's smoking."

"Yep."

So we pause the video, and sure enough, the old lady is right, it's a Short Story cameroon.

WIN!

Although now my son knows that this illness goes beyond a full wineador, it is *everywhere*.


----------



## Yeagley (Jul 23, 2012)

That's a good eye. LOL


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Jessica 

Lol...good eye!!! 
I always say I must be an addict cause I have more cigars than cute heels!! And I have alot of cute shoes!!! Lol
However cigars are my relaxation. My reward after a hard day. I plan my vacation around my cigars and I will go out of my way to check out B&Ms in the area. 
Thru the years I have met some great cigar peeps. So I think it is a good addiction 

Viva the cigar!! 

PS Tom Selleck is so awesome IMHO


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

LMAO, 

Hi Jessica... Welcome to CA.

:wave:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. I got the stink eye when I was watching "Country Strong" with my gf and informed her that the box that Gwyneth Paltrow used to keep her bird in is a Tatuaje cigar box.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I know the scene. He was outside with his son Jamie on the patio/deck? I am watching the first season too. Just wait til he gets a box of cigars in one of the scenes


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I was watching "Breaking Bad" on netflix last night with Kat. The episode where Mike and Jessie go with their New Mexico druglord to Mexico to meet with Don Elario and they poison and kill the Mexican druglord (Don Elario) and all his cappos. When all the gansters are firing up stogies around the pool Kat turns to me and asks, "What are they smoking?" And I had no idea.

:mmph:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, that's the scene! Will has the same illness I do! LOL

I did see that scene where his girlfriend/mistress sends him a box as an apology gift and Donnie Wahlberg swipes one. Awesome!



A Midnight Maduro said:


> I think I know the scene. He was outside with his son Jamie on the patio/deck? I am watching the first season too. Just wait til he gets a box of cigars in one of the scenes


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Yup, that's the one! Haha, good show I love it. If you get to the end of the blue bloods series and want another show that's similar and stars Tom Selleck, look into the series "Jesse Stone." It is another great cop series.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Having nought to do with identifying cigars on TV I slipped into addicted mode when I started buying more cigars than I could possibly smoke in a month and my first 50ct humidor expanded by addition of another of 150ct, and now those two plus a 30ct, 5 tupperdors (3 of them for my gf's infused sticks) and a coolerdor with about a dozen boxes in it. 

I used to smoke a couple of sticks a month, some months zero. I bought 2 or 3 sticks, smoked them within a few days or a week, and that was the end of it until the next month or two rolled around. A lot has changed in the last 14 months!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I mean the short story is pretty unique so easier to tell than a bandless cigar but still nice one!

Anyone know what Clay smokes in Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

You can't pay the bills :caked:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

nikesupremedunk said:


> Anyone know what Clay smokes in Sons of Anarchy?


Clay is a Camacho man. However Ron Perlman was quoted as saying Joya de Nicaraguas are his personal favorites.

I guess I have the sickness too... :lol:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually, for me this forum, and the people on it, is more addicting than the cigars themselves.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

You might be a cigar addict when your your next three vacations are planned around cigar events.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Ken Hastings said:


> You might be a cigar addict when your your next three vacations are planned around cigar events.


Ha Yes! Or at least you make sure you have somewhere to smoke. Exactly the plan going to Vegas next week. My gf loves the town for the gambling, but I made sure we're staying at the Mirage (Rhum Bar & cigar lounge) which is right next door to Caesar's Palace (Casa Fuente), and 4 or 5 hotels down the strip is the Monte Carlo (Andre's restaurant and cigar lounge). So besides the pool, I know where I'll be...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

You know you're a cigar addict when... 

Your out with your wife and she wants to buy something....then you say, "do you know how many cigars I can buy for that?" :smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> You know you're a cigar addict when...
> 
> Your out with your wife and she wants to buy something....then you say, "do you know how many cigars I can buy for that?" :smoke:


"But I got it on SALE for $45" :biggrin:

:argue:
"Yea... thats like a Behike and TWO CoRos!"

:kicknuts:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL^


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I was watching "Breaking Bad" on netflix last night with Kat. The episode where Mike and Jessie go with their New Mexico druglord to Mexico to meet with Don Elario and they poison and kill the Mexican druglord (Don Elario) and all his cappos. When all the gansters are firing up stogies around the pool Kat turns to me and asks, "What are they smoking?" And I had no idea.
> 
> :mmph:


I just watched that episode earlier tonight my girlfriend had never seen it a few weeks ago so we've been having a series of mini marathons since then. Fantastic show, its been nice to watch them all in order.


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

So does five Humidors(still seasoning one) and three Herf-a-dors make me an addict.....? :noidea:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

You know your a cigar addict when...

You go TDY (temporary duty assignment) and choose to eat ramen noodles and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches so you can spend all your per diem money on cigars.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Quine said:


> Ha Yes! Or at least you make sure you have somewhere to smoke. Exactly the plan going to Vegas next week. My gf loves the town for the gambling, but I made sure we're staying at the Mirage (Rhum Bar & cigar lounge) which is right next door to Caesar's Palace (Casa Fuente), and 4 or 5 hotels down the strip is the Monte Carlo (Andre's restaurant and cigar lounge). So besides the pool, I know where I'll be...


Oh man! We were just talking about this last night during our liga privada herf... my buddies and I made plans to go to vegas, with our s.o., and already talked about hitting a few of those lounges!!!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

hotbike0077 said:


> So does five Humidors(still seasoning one) and three Herf-a-dors make me an addict.....? :noidea:


Probably! Good going!

I'll try and upload some pics from the cigar lounges!


----------



## im1livewire (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread deserves reviving. Bring it back, please!!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

im1livewire said:


> This thread deserves reviving. Bring it back, please!!


Easy there big boy! Easy!


----------

